# Silly question about Oliver Knott substrate



## Nat N (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi all,
Everybody knows that Oliver Knott substrate is very similar to a number of others - all good substrates but all with a tendency to crush and go mud like in a tank. With my habit of constantly re-arranging the layout and replanting, I was thinking: would this work if I cap Oliver Knott with fine gravel? The idea is that the nutrients from the substrate will be available to plants but there will be no or little mess if plants are pulled out and replanted. 
Do you think this is an absolutely silly idea or is this worth trying? I am just about to set up yet another nano (25 litres) and am pondering at options...
Really want to know what you guys think.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

That would be a very good idea. 

-Will


----------



## Nat N (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Will. You see, I am an Eco-Complete "type of person". I used it quite extensively and quite like it for the very fact that it does not turn into mud. I recently tried Manado and liked it as well (does need some work to control its ability to increase the GH - that's true). However, the colour of Manado is a bit too bright for my liking and Eco-complete has some quite big "bits" which shallow rooting plants don't always like. I bought a 10 litres bag of Oliver Knott substrate today and although the recommendations are to use it alone I did read quite a few people reporting it becoming really messy if you replant things... As you think it is a good idea, I will give it a go and if it works, the rest of Oliver Knott one will be awaiting its turn to be used in some tank in the future (I recon I will have about 7-8 litres left after doing this nano).


----------

